# wrong title Ms to Mrs on spouse visa



## tuan (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi,

I came from Thailand and I've been living in Dubai since this June.

I've applied for a spouse visa for my wife and it is granted. 

Anyway, I've found that on the visa my wife title, stated Mrs., is different from her passport, stated Ms. (In Thailand marriage women can choose her title to be Ms or Mrs) and my wife is using her mother maiden name instead of my surname.

Anyone please advise this will be a big issue for the immigration at the airport to not allow her to step in the country.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

tuan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came from Thailand and I've been living in Dubai since this June.
> 
> ...


I don't know about the Ms/Mrs distinction - possibly. But if the actual names are different then yes, you will more than likely have problems. People have been held up or denied travel for mismatches due to a nickname being used for example ticket name says Mike, passport says Michael.


----------



## tuan (Aug 25, 2010)

bonk said:


> I don't know about the Ms/Mrs distinction - possibly. But if the actual names are different then yes, you will more than likely have problems. People have been held up or denied travel for mismatches due to a nickname being used for example ticket name says Mike, passport says Michael.


Hi Bonk,

Thank you for sharing your view

In this case only the title is wrong; her name and surname is correct on the visa.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

tuan said:


> Hi Bonk,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your view
> 
> In this case only the title is wrong; her name and surname is correct on the visa.


Get her an e-gate card then you shouldn't have to worry about it. I expect it's only the UAE that will care about the difference between the visa and passport.

I think it's unlikely you'll have a problem but I have occasionally heard of very odd sounding reasons for people to get held up at passport control.


----------

